# 25Rss Privacy Curtain



## Douglas'

Hello All

My husband and i bought our first outback in the fall. I have searched the forum and see that many have put a privacy curtain at the fridge seperating the bunks and bathroom from the rest of the trailer. I am wondering if anyone has made the mod using a pleated door? If so what did you screw the bracket into? thanks all. I welcome all and any feedback.


----------



## Doug & Barb

We use a spring tension rod that we place from above the shelf by the back door over to the wall infront of the thermostat and controll panel. I made a curtain that looks real nice with the decor. It does add privacy for any guest and it helps when the grandchildren go to bed.


----------



## mmblantz

I have a 28 RSS with the 4 bunks un front. It has a factory supplied pleated door that separates the bunk room. You should be able to order that and it may be a good fit depending on your door opening. --Mike


----------



## crunchman12002

We just bought an Extend-A-Shower Expanding Shower Rod for our 25RSS. I am going to use the stock shower curtain for our privacy curtain. They sell new curtain track that I will mount from the front TV shelf to the outside bathroom wall on the ceiling.
You could buy one of the pleated ones that mount to the wall, just find a wood stud to the left of the bathroom door. 
I will do the curtain mod in spring and post pics.
Good luck and welcome to the site.
crunchman


----------



## WoodstockWanderers

We just bought our 25rs and after the shake-down cruise, the wife decided we needed a privacy curtain for any guests using the bunks. She bought strips of velcro and glued one side to the ceiling trim piece running crosswise just forward of the fridge. Sewed the other half to a fabric shower curtain she found at Fred Meyer. Amazingly, it was only $10 and had an outdoor/camping theme! We'll keep it stored away for those times when we have guests and then stick it up as needed. An hour's worth of sewing and $15 in materials.

Regarding others' suggestions for adjustable shower rods, we bought two of those as well. One is for the shower, so we can hang wet clothes to dry/drip in the tub. The other is for the dinette, which seems to have a propensity to tilt. We're thinking it will be installed when the slide-out is deployed, near the front edge of the table. Spring tensioned to the floor and I'm building a square wood trim shoe to glue/screw to the underside of the table to keep the support in place.


----------



## Douglas'

Thanks all for your replys... Does anyone have any pics they could post... I am wondering where the best place to put the privacy curtain will be and would love to see some pics of what has worked for others. thanks


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Here is a bigger project, but it will accomplish your task.

Remove the curtain from the shower and replace that with a pleated shower door. You then install the old shower curtain (with rail from factory) where you want the curtain. This worked GREAT in our prior 28RSS. This is great as you will then have a great pleated shower curtain...and never have the stock one stick to you while taking a shower...I hate that!


----------



## TwoElkhounds

I installed a pleated door exactly like you are describing in my 25RSS. It is awesome and I highly recommend it. It was relatively simple to install and works great.

I will try to get out and take a picture for you. It may be a few days as I am currently in Korea on business. I return home this weekend.

DAN


----------



## TDaniels

I decided I did not like the curtains on the rear slide out, so I went to the RV store and bought a section of curtain rail and rollers. I installed the rail at the upper and lower bunks and moved the rear curtains to the bunk area. One for the top bunk and one for the bottom. Now our boys can go to sleep while the wife and I stay up. Best of all the new setup still matches out interior perfectly. All for less than $10.00.


----------



## Lady Di

We went real simple. BIL gave us a LOUD woven shower curtain w/palm trees and other such stuff on it. Bought a tension curtain rod and some cute hooks, and viola, instant privacy curtain. Stays up all the time. Mounted between the wall outside the bathroom and the corner of the TV shelf by the fridge. The thing kinda grows on you.
Rita


----------



## TwoElkhounds

As promised, below are pictures of the pleated door we installed on our 25RSS to separate the bunk area from the main portion of the trailer. The door works great!


----------



## Douglas'

Thanks so much for the pics! that is perfect... that is next on my to do list!


----------



## escorrial

Hello everyone! Just got our "new" 2008 Outback 25RSS (bought new from dealership with full warranty) and already modding both it and the house. We had a 30 amp plug put in to power everything while home. Installed Pro-pride hitch today as well as some basic kitchen dohickeys we thought we might need. Had to take apart the dinette to find a broken partition which was causing problems with power cord going in and out, repaired. Extend-a-rod shower bar installed. Electric tongue jack installed. Working on dual battery setup, generator, and Zodiac/outboard motor storage. Also re-sealed clearance lights on front to help with delamination issues. And replaced water heater anode.

So we like this mod and were wondering about where parts for TwoElkhounds project came from. Did the length have to be cut or did you order them to length?

Thanks and we love the site and have been reading posts for weeks!


----------



## TwoElkhounds

escorrial said:


> Hello everyone! Just got our "new" 2008 Outback 25RSS (bought new from dealership with full warranty) and already modding both it and the house. We had a 30 amp plug put in to power everything while home. Installed Pro-pride hitch today as well as some basic kitchen dohickeys we thought we might need. Had to take apart the dinette to find a broken partition which was causing problems with power cord going in and out, repaired. Extend-a-rod shower bar installed. Electric tongue jack installed. Working on dual battery setup, generator, and Zodiac/outboard motor storage. Also re-sealed clearance lights on front to help with delamination issues. And replaced water heater anode.
> 
> So we like this mod and were wondering about where parts for TwoElkhounds project came from. Did the length have to be cut or did you order them to length?
> 
> Thanks and we love the site and have been reading posts for weeks!


Welcome to Outbackers! Congratulations on your trailer!

I purchased the door through our local RV parts store. The doors come in pretty much standard sizes, just measure the opening and select the size and color to match.

If you have kids, this is the best mod you can do. It really separates the trailer into two parts. After we put the kids to bed, we can sit and watch TV or work on the computer without bothering the kids. You can also go in and out the back door, leaving the kids alone to sleep. We went to the local RV shows this winter and saw so many trailers with the bunks in the main living area, no privacy for anyone. This is why the 25RSS is such a nice layout.

DAN


----------



## escorrial

Thanks Dan! Found them at Macarios rv in the size we need!


----------



## Douglas'

Our trailer is currently in storage, does anyone know what size we need for the 25rss? thanks so much


----------



## escorrial

For the one like Twoelkhounds pics above I ordered a 30" by 75". Be careful when you mount the part that you snap the door to. It is a long plastic strip attached to the door that you screw into the bathroom wall. The height needs to be 1/4 inch down from the roof track. If it is too low the door wont slide or close well! Hope this helps!


----------



## 123Shannon

Hi 
I want to add this privacy door to my outback as well. What size did you buy and where? Thanks!

te name='TwoElkhounds' date='25 January 2010 - 04:35 PM' timestamp='1264455320' post='374007']
As promised, below are pictures of the pleated door we installed on our 25RSS to separate the bunk area from the main portion of the trailer. The door works great!




































[/quote]


----------



## crunchman12002

123Shannon,
Welcome to Outbackers!
You can purchase many different styles of this pleated door from camping world. They also have a nice tool to custom make one in many colors and to exact size. As the post above from escorrial, he bought a 30 x 75. Measure the width of your opening to make sure that the width is correct for where you want to mount it.
What type of Outback do you have and where are you from?
Again,
Welcome to the site.
crunchman


----------



## 123Shannon

Hi! 
Thanks for the welcome!!!
Just bought a 2005 rss! Very excited. I don't have it so that's why I need dimensions. But 75 inch doesnt seem long enough. What is interior height on these units?

Shannon

Welcome to Outbackers!

You can purchase many different styles of this pleated door from camping world. They also have a nice tool to custom make one in many colors and to exact size. As the post above from escorrial, he bought a 30 x 75. Measure the width of your opening to make sure that the width is correct for where you want to mount it.
What type of Outback do you have and where are you from?
Again,
Welcome to the site.
crunchman
[/quote]


----------



## crunchman12002

123Shannon,
I own a 2005 25RSS. The exact size on ceiling height and hall width is 26 1/2" x 76. Here are some pics of the interior dimensions, check with MFG. instructions for cutbacks on pleated door before installation.
crunchman


----------



## 123Shannon

Wow, thank you. Just showed my co workers your response and pictures and they were very impressed at the care you put into Response! Thanks!



crunchman12002 said:


> 123Shannon,
> I own a 2005 25RSS. The exact size on ceiling height and hall width is 26 1/2" x 76. Here are some pics of the interior dimensions, check with MFG. instructions for cutbacks on pleated door before installation.
> crunchman


----------



## 123Shannon

[oh and I am from Gimli Manitoba. Haven't even got the camper yt and I am searching for the best modifications . So far pleated door and cutting board for stove top!

quote name='123Shannon' date='24 August 2012 - 03:18 PM' timestamp='1345839501' post='427277']
Wow, thank you. Just showed my co workers your response and pictures and they were very impressed at the care you put into Response! Thanks!



crunchman12002 said:


> 123Shannon,
> I own a 2005 25RSS. The exact size on ceiling height and hall width is 26 1/2" x 76. Here are some pics of the interior dimensions, check with MFG. instructions for cutbacks on pleated door before installation.
> crunchman


[/quote]


----------



## crunchman12002

[quote name='123Shannon' date='24 August 2012 - 04:18 PM' timestamp='1345839501' post='427277']
Wow, thank you. Just showed my co workers your response and pictures and they were very impressed at the care you put into Response! Thanks!

123Shannon,
You are very welcome! My trailer is sitting in the driveway so it really only took me 5 minutes to do. It is so much easier with pictures than with words. 
That is the way Outbackers roll here. I love this site too, everyone is like a bunch of friends that are just sitting around the camp fire exchanging tips and stories. You will find many helpful tips and tricks and a solution for everything that most of us have come across but you still get to see for the first time. We were all new Outbackers once.

There are many mods that you can do for your trailer. I would suggest once you get it next week, that you spend a day packing everything you think you would need for a overnight trip. Sleep in the camper in your drive way if you can, preparing a meal for dinner ect..
You will be able to say, I wish I had a shelf here or I hate the way this is and see how to change things to make it yours. Also, every time you run to the house for something you forgot, will be an item added to your list of things to bring. 
There is a nice master list on here somewhere that one of the members has made over the years. It is a very good checklist.

There are many members on here from Canada too. There used to be a map of where the members were from but I think it is gone with the change in the sites ownership.
crunchman


----------

